# Swine Flu



## rkconnor (Apr 27, 2009)

I am scheculed to leave May,2nd for two weeks at the Lindo Mar.  Understand that the US Government has advised against travelling to Mexico.  Does TPI have any intention of letting us cancel and retain our weeks or with any other concessions?  I understand that you have no control over the present crisis and I have no experience how these things have been handled in the past.  Please advise.  Thank you, Ron


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2009)

rkconnor said:


> I am scheculed to leave May,2nd for two weeks at the Lindo Mar.  Understand that the US Government has advised against travelling to Mexico.  Does TPI have any intention of letting us cancel and retain our weeks or with any other concessions?  I understand that you have no control over the present crisis and I have no experience how these things have been handled in the past.  Please advise.  Thank you, Ron



If you haven't done so, I think contacting TPI directly would be more efficient than leaving a message for them here.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I simply wouldn't go!  As of today there have been almost 150 deaths in Mexico due to Swine Flu.

Janna


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 28, 2009)

I checked with II yesterday morning and they said it was their regular cancellation policy.  Will call again today since the US Government has taken a stronger position and see what they say.  We have three units at the Royal Mayan in Cancun over Memorial Day.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Ron,



At this time, Trading Places is monitoring the Swine Flu Situation.  As of Monday, April 27th, there have been no reports of interruptions for service to Mexico.  Our normal cancellation policy will still apply, you are able to cancel your reservation with a $50 cancellation fee if your reservation is more than 60 days in advance.



Thank you!


----------



## rkconnor (Apr 28, 2009)

I would hope that TPI is reconsidering their policy regarding this issue.  I have had nothing but good service from them in the past and I respect their integrity but it seems that concessions should be made to those who follow the "warning" by the CDC against any non-essential travel in Mexico.  The following is from the CDC website:


_
In response to the intensifying outbreak, the World Health Organization raised the worldwide pandemic alert level to Phase 4. A Phase 4 alert is characterized by confirmed person-to-person spread of a new influenza virus able to cause “community-level” outbreaks.” The increase in the pandemic alert phase indicates that the likelihood of a pandemic has increased.

CDC has activated its emergency operations center to coordinate the agency’s emergency response. CDC ’s goals are to reduce transmission and illness severity, and provide information to help health care providers, public health officials and the public address the challenges posed by this swine influenza virus. Yesterday, CDC issued a travel warning recommending that people avoid non-essential travel to Mexico. CDC continues to issue interim _


----------



## NJFrank4 (Apr 29, 2009)

My folks have a Mexican vacation planned starting late next week.  TPI won't let them cancel.  They did offer them a place in New England for the same time frame... :annoyed:

They really want to get the same deal that the airlines are giving - no fees, and use within a year.

It seems like everyone is getting a bum deal here.  Where's the real customer service?  My folks are trying to be responsible and not further the pandemic, and all TPI is doing is encouraging them to go to Mexico and make a bad situation worse!


----------



## TamaraQT (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a thought....I have never been to Mexico and I am not currently looking at a map.  I don't know how far Mexico City is from any of the resorts and the towns the resorts are located in.  But here are my questions.....is it safe to assume that all of the staff members working at these "RESORTS" definitely DO NOT reside in Mexico City and surrounding areas that may be effected?  I mean come on, how can they guarantee that any of the staff members working for them haven't been in contact with someone from "out-of-town"??  How can anyone be so sure that the STAFF members are not affected??  Thats the part I don't get.  Do all the staff members live in prominent society neighborhoods in a bubble or something??  Are they dwelling somewhere guaranteed not to have any exposure?  For those of you who still choose to travel, I wish you a safe trip and a safe return.  More than likely you WILL BE FINE!!  However, is everyone on the plane going to the same areas as you are?  That may not be an issue going to Mexico...but it can certainly be an issue on your return flight....What about people in the airport?? This flu virus is airborne...correct??  And who is willing to guarantee the safety of you and your family?  Eating at restaurants, shopping, going to the pool....how can anyone know who was exposed to who and what.  People contract the common cold from strangers everyday, so why is this so different???  Not trying to be the devils advocate......As I said.....its just a thought.


----------



## rkconnor (Apr 30, 2009)

*Thanks Trading Places*

Thanks to trading places for changing their policy towards allowing cancellations in Mexico.  When I called this morning I was able to cances my weeks and will be able to use them as long as I rebook within 14 days.  I think that is very generous and I really respect the company for making that consession.  :whoopie:


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 30, 2009)

This swine flu is a bit of a beat up really. According to the WHO as at 31 April 12 people have died of Swineflu in Mexico. 357 people die on the roads in Mexico City every week and 8000 die each year of drug related crimes. The only other death recorded around the world is a Meican baby who went to the USA for treatment.
In NZ we have 3 confirmed cases and 13 others asumed to have the virus. The 3 confirmed are now back at school having been off school for 3 days.
Whats the big deal. If you are going take some Tamiflu with you but better be safe than sorry and stay away from Mexico for the next few weeks.


----------



## JudyS (May 1, 2009)

beanb41 said:


> ...If you are going take some Tamiflu with you but better be safe than sorry and stay away from Mexico for the next few weeks.


I don't think Tamiflu is generally available in the US (at least not without a prescription, which I doubt a doctor would give as a preventative.)


----------



## bogey21 (May 1, 2009)

applegirl said:


> I simply wouldn't go!  As of today there have been almost 150 deaths in Mexico due to Swine Flu.



Wow.  And 350,000 died in the US last year from complications arising from regular flu!

George


----------



## NJFrank4 (May 1, 2009)

My folks got the same deal as *rkconnor*.  Nice service, in the end.


----------



## beanb41 (May 1, 2009)

Whilst the swineflu saga has been a bit of pig in a poke it is great to see businesses coming to the aid of people concerned about their welfare as a consequence. The good PR generated will far outweigh any inconvenience. Had they taken a really negative stance the results would have been a PR disaster. Well dome TP and American Airlines


----------



## bogey21 (May 3, 2009)

bogey21 said:


> Wow.  And 35,000 died in the US last year from complications arising from regular flu!
> 
> George



Made small correction


----------

